# Seven Signs of Christ



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm writing a sermon on John 11. I ran across the seven sign of Christ in the book of John. Has anyone done any serious study on the seven sign of Christ in the book of john. If so, when do you recommend I look to learn more on the subject?

thanks


----------



## blhowes (Apr 12, 2009)

Sounds interesting. What are the 7 signs you're referring to?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 12, 2009)

1. Turning the water into wine. 2:1-11 

2. The healing of the nobleman's son. 4:46-54 

3. The healing of the paralysed man. 5:1-15 

4. The feeding of the five thousand. 6:1-14 

5. The walking on the water 6:15-21 

6. The healing of the blind man 9:1-41 

7. The raising of Lazarus 11:1-57


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 12, 2009)

I did a sermon series on the signs of John a couple of years ago. I preached on each of those passages. Not all of them are specifically called signs in the text (at least not explicitly), if memory serves.

BTW, sometimes you will hear of the resurrection being the "8th sign" of John, which is really interesting since it occurred on the "8th day."


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 12, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> BTW, sometimes you will hear of the resurrection being the "8th sign" of John, which is really interesting since it occurred on the "8th day."



John 2:18-22 might add credence to this.


----------

